

Interactive Visualization for the Human Development Index - vitruvius
http://www.forbes.com/2010/11/17/human-development-index-interactive-visualization.html
Check out Zimbabwe 1990 vs Zimbabwe 2010, China 1990 vs China 2010. More explanation here: http://blogs.forbes.com/jonbruner/2010/11/18/a-new-way-to-look-at-the-human-development-index/
======
vitruvius
Check out Zimbabwe 1990 vs Zimbabwe 2010 (governance fail) and China 1990 vs
China 2010 (governance win).

More explanation here: [http://blogs.forbes.com/jonbruner/2010/11/18/a-new-
way-to-lo...](http://blogs.forbes.com/jonbruner/2010/11/18/a-new-way-to-look-
at-the-human-development-index/)

